# So. Cal Swap Free Long Beach



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cyclone Coaster* presents it's 2nd annual free bicycle swap at the Pike Restaurant in Long Beach. Free to buy and sell!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump to the top...


----------



## HB Ballooner (Apr 16, 2009)

Long Beach Grand Prix that weekend also :eek:   going to be a ZOO in and around that area...... 

Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 16, 2009)

True but ok at the Pike come early


----------



## HB Ballooner (Apr 16, 2009)

I plan on dropping by......lookin for some Flying Ace parts


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 19, 2009)

i just want to say thanks to the guys that helped me with my 35 hawthorne! i wish i had had a bit more money so i could have scored that seat!

it was nice to meet you guys

my girlfriend commented "it seems like they liked your bike more than you"

its to be expected! but thanks again!


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 20, 2009)

lobsterboyx said:


> i just want to say thanks to the guys that helped me with my 35 hawthorne! i wish i had had a bit more money so i could have scored that seat!
> 
> it was nice to meet you guys
> 
> ...



Yeah, I liked your bike better too. (kidding)
If you need advice on getting that hub together right, let me know. 
-Put some shag carpeting or something on that seat pan...


----------

